# Hamilton, OH F SHEBA



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Sheba is current on shots, licensed and microchipped. She is a beautiful girl that loves people. Most dogs have been heartwormed tested. All pets are spayed/neutered prior to adoption. All our dogs are temperment tested and "should" like dogs, cats, and kids unless noted. WE HAVE MORE PETS IN THE SHELTER THAT ARE NOT ON PETFINDER. Call with the pet's name and ID if you have questions on this pet.

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sheba 10644617: Petfinder

Animal Friends Humane Society
Hamilton, OH
(513) 867-5727


Sheba 10644617 is up-to-date with routine shots. 








   








   ​*Sheba 10644617*
*Animal Friends Humane Society*
Hamilton, OH
(513) 867-5727 ​*Sheba 10644617*
*Animal Friends Humane Society*
Hamilton, OH
(513) 867-5727


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I've met her, she's a sweetie! I was just at that shelter on Thursday adopting a kitten for my daughter. They are a great shelter and she is not urgent she will be kept until adopted - they really like her there. Actually while I was there they denied an application on her as the guy wanted her to be outside with a doghouse 24/7 - he was of the mind that dogs belong outdoors. They said no - she's too nice a dog for that life. She would make someone a great companion - she's beauty too!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

spiritsmom said:


> I've met her, she's a sweetie! I was just at that shelter on Thursday adopting a kitten for my daughter. They are a great shelter and she is not urgent she will be kept until adopted - they really like her there. Actually while I was there they denied an application on her as the guy wanted her to be outside with a doghouse 24/7 - he was of the mind that dogs belong outdoors. They said no - she's too nice a dog for that life. She would make someone a great companion - she's beauty too!


A big thumbs up :thumbup: for those folks, who care enough not to turn a dog over to the first person who shows up. That's very good news for Sheba, another lady with lovely eyes...
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Anja1Blue said:


> *A big thumbs up :thumbup: for those folks, who care enough not to turn a dog over to the first person who shows up*. That's very good news for Sheba, another lady with lovely eyes...
> _________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Can be moved to non urgent - she's in a local all breed rescue now!

Stunning SHEBA - German Shepherd Mix

SHEBA 
German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Extra Large 
Age: Young 
Sex: Female 

SHEBA is a stunner! She is about 1 1/2 yrs old and over 70 lbs... she's a little thin, and will near 80lbs when she puts on weight! We pulled her from a shelter when we saw an unsavory adopter making moves to try to take her home -- and stick her outside alone in a pen with a dog house. That's just not good enough for our Sheba. Sheba is sweet, good with other dogs and playful -- she'll be a real family pet, not an outside guard dog! Her sable coloring is rather rare. She needs some training but leanrs so quickly, as the breed is known for. Additionally, she appears to be housetrained. 

**MEET STUNNING SHEBA AT THE EASTGATE PETSMART ON SAT. and SUN. 1:00 - 5:00** Unless adopted before then. 

All of our dogs come fully up to date on vaccinations, microchipped, heartworm tested negative, and dewormed, as well as neutered, and treated for any ailments found upon veterinary examination. The adoption fee covers a portion of these services, and makes it possible for us to continue rescuing animals. For more information on the adoption fees and adoption process, please complete our adoption application here: 



Louie's Legacy - Adopt 


Once the form is completed, a volunteer will call you ASAP! 


Thanks so much for caring about a needy animal!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wonderful news! Thanks spiritsmom, for letting us know..
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

